# Sprinkle manifold questions- Revised



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

I needed to add a zone to my existing irrigation system.
When I opened the Valve box, I found that, my water line coming from house is 3/4 " copper pipe,
Which is converted to 1" PVC, the manifold is 1" and 3 valves are 1" , this Orbit, 3 valve package.

This is 15 year old system. I don't understand why this is 1 inch not 3/4 inch system?
It look like I need to add 1" valve as added zone to the system? Is that correct?

Thanks



Revised: I did clean the Sprinkler hole , here is the picture
The white pipe is 1 " , the manifold is 3/4 inch, the supply line from house is copper and 3/4 inch
I need to add 2 zones, so I will redo the white pipe and add 3/4 inch manifold, valves etc.
3/4 inch manifolds are difficult to find, but I am sure some online store will have it.
If you have any suggestions , please let me know.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

The installation from 3/4 to 1 inch is correct. Its actually best to do that for more volume of water. Yes, just add the new valve as 1 inch.


----------

